# Grooming shears



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have two malteseses who are 4 months old. I took to grooming sessions at petsmart. But I am bit worried about their treatment from other stranger. So I planned on doing grooming my self. Do you have any suggestions for shears ? I see suggestions are made for CC Merlyn series, master grooming tools. Can you suggests me what do I need to get ? I already have a and is clipper. I am assuming I would need a thinner and straight shears. Is curved shears better than straight and also what lengths are better suited for Maltese? Do you have any other brands to suggest? Are the CC shears worth it ? They seem to be pricey.is there any sale going on them currently ?


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Can anyone please help me ?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have CC straight shears, Master Grooming curved and thinning shears 7" and Aaronco 4.5" thinning shears for the eyes. I also bought a portable grooming table and the CC dryer.

I also made the decision to groom Tyler at home. I did a lot of research here on SM and watched a bunch of You Tube videos, as well as bought a couple of Jodi Murphy videos.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

First of all isn't the plural form of more than 1 Maltese, "Maltese"? 
Cheap shears = dull blades and/or overall poor quality. This is one instance that's wise to invest in something of high quality.

I agree with Kim about grooming at home...Once you start cutting/trimming your Maltese, it'll be much easier as time goes on. If your dogs are skittish about being groomed, just do a bit at a time, take breaks, and reward with treats.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I have CC straight shears, Master Grooming curved and thinning shears 7" and Aaronco 4.5" thinning shears for the eyes. I also bought a portable grooming table and the CC dryer.
> 
> I also made the decision to groom Tyler at home. I did a lot of research here on SM and watched a bunch of You Tube videos, as well as bought a couple of Jodi Murphy videos.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!


Thank you. CC shears seems to be expensive. Master grooming tools seems to be affordable. Is there any advantage CC has compared to master grooming tools.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> First of all isn't the plural form of more than 1 Maltese, "Maltese"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm you are correct. Thank you for the advice about breaks while grooming.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ruffzig said:


> Thank you. CC shears seems to be expensive. Master grooming tools seems to be affordable. Is there any advantage CC has compared to master grooming tools.


I thought I'd splurge on one good pair. I think the curved and the thinning from MG are actually very good. I actually use the curved more than the straights, so if I could buy all over again, I'd probably not have spent the $275 on the CC's and would try the MG.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Forgot to add. I groom Tyler in phases too. I first trim the pads and the belly/tush area and trim the nails. I leave him alone for a while-maybe 20 minutes or so, then I give a bath, which he hates. I'll wait around 15 minutes and then dry him. About an hour later, I'll trim him. I also trim every 2 weeks, so it's a shorter time than if I wait until his hair long. It's easier for me, too, since I'm not a professional groomer. I find it easier to trim when he's not outgrown.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've used Geib Gators for nine years and been happy with them. I have both the straight and curved. Karli's hair is very silky and I never use the thinning shears I have. The reason I chose the Giebs is that my sister-in-law went to a good grooming school and they recommended them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at Gieb shears on Amazon and they are reasonably priced for high quality. While I think that you should go with the best you can afford, I don't think that CC items are worth the very high price. Others do. I have long straight shears, short straight shears, and Kenchii thinning shears. I don't use the thinning shears to thin or texturize the hair, I use them to get a soft line. I love them. Also, you can get long metal comb attachments for your Andis clipper, if it is an A5. If you want more info, PM me and I will tell you where to get them. You want the metal ones, NOT the plastic. The other tool that I find invaluable is the Wahl Brava Mini. It is battery operated, only about and inch wide at the blade, and great for paws and small places.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the curved CC and 57 tooth Sensei blender along with a very small curved/blunt tipped for tush area. If you use blenders, I would buy a good pair. I had a pair of cheapies and they pulled the hair something awful...Love my new ones!!! I mostly use the blenders on the face to get a nice smooth look.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've gotten great shears from continental pet...pm me for contact. Just as good as my $100+ a pair shears for less.


----------



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

jmm said:


> I've gotten great shears from continental pet...pm me for contact. Just as good as my $100+ a pair shears for less.


How long do u have them? I never heard of this brand. Interesting to know how they work.


----------

